# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Dm10 e 407/90

## mode2

Salve,
sapreste indicarmi qual'è il codice giusto per una 407/90 sul Dm10?
Ogni volta che faccio il controllo mi dice codice inesistente...  :Confused:   
grazie e buon lavoro.

----------


## Speedy

> Salve,
> sapreste indicarmi qual'è il codice giusto per una 407/90 sul Dm10?
> Ogni volta che faccio il controllo mi dice codice inesistente...  
> grazie e buon lavoro.

  Tempo pieno codice 258
Tempo parziale codice Y58
Ciao

----------


## mode2

grazie veramente

----------


## mode2

avevo dimenticato... 
operaio full time del mezzogiorno...quindi con sgravio al 100% 
il programma mi da 1S90 che dovrebbe funzionare ma quando faccio il controllo con Dm10Fast dell'inps mi dice che il codice non va..... 
aiuto...... :Frown:

----------


## Speedy

> avevo dimenticato...
> operaio full time del mezzogiorno...quindi con sgravio al 100%
> il programma mi da 1S90 che dovrebbe funzionare ma quando faccio il controllo con Dm10Fast dell'inps mi dice che il codice non va.....
> aiuto......

  Secondo la circolare inps 51 del 16.3.2004 un operaio full time che &#232; stato reinserito con le agevolazioni della legge 407/90 (disoccupato di lungo periodo) doveva essere inquadrato come 1B40 perch&#232;:
1  = operaio full time
B  = disoccupato di lungo periodo
40 = agevolazione 100% mezzogiorno 
Maggiori dettagli sulla circolare citata.
Prova questo codice e dimmi come va a finire.
Ciao 
P.S. - Ho controllato nelle tabelle codici DM10 del mio sw paghe riscontrando che il codice 1S90 non esiste (1S potrebbe essere il codice di autorizzazione inps per l'assunzione di dipendenti reinseriti, ma non &#232; un codice DM10).
Ciao

----------


## mode2

Ho risolto l'arcano ...in parte, chiaramente. 
il codice 1S90 secondo la circolare 77/2006 
riguarda i soci lavoratori...
Soci lavoratori assunti ai sensi dell'art.8, comma 9, della Legge 29/12/90, n.407, aventi titolo alla esenzione totale dei contributi a carico del datore di lavoro (disoccupati o cassintegrati assunti da aziende del Mezzogiorno). (circ. INPS n. 77/2006) Valido da 01/2002    
il codice giusto dovrebbe essere 1590 secondo la circolare Inps 25/1991 
1=operaio full time
59=Lav. disocc. o cassintegr.assunti da az.del mezzogiorno
0=progressivo 100% mezzogiorno 
Lavoratori assunti ai sensi dell'art.8, comma 9, della Legge 29/12/90, n.407, aventi titolo alla esenzione totale dei contributi a carico del datore di lavoro (disoccupati o cassintegrati assunti da aziende del Mezzogiorno). (circ. INPS n. 25/91) Valido da 01/1991 
ma come..sempre c'&#232; un ma  :Confused:  mettendo 1590 il Dm10 fast riscontra sempre l'errore.... chiss&#224; perch&#232;.

----------


## Facchini

> Ho risolto l'arcano ...in parte, chiaramente. 
> il codice 1S90 secondo la circolare 77/2006 
> riguarda i soci lavoratori...
> Soci lavoratori assunti ai sensi dell'art.8, comma 9, della Legge 29/12/90, n.407, aventi titolo alla esenzione totale dei contributi a carico del datore di lavoro (disoccupati o cassintegrati assunti da aziende del Mezzogiorno). (circ. INPS n. 77/2006) Valido da 01/2002    
> il codice giusto dovrebbe essere 1590 secondo la circolare Inps 25/1991 
> 1=operaio full time
> 59=Lav. disocc. o cassintegr.assunti da az.del mezzogiorno
> 0=progressivo 100% mezzogiorno 
> Lavoratori assunti ai sensi dell'art.8, comma 9, della Legge 29/12/90, n.407, aventi titolo alla esenzione totale dei contributi a carico del datore di lavoro (disoccupati o cassintegrati assunti da aziende del Mezzogiorno). (circ. INPS n. 25/91) Valido da 01/1991 
> ma come..sempre c'è un ma  mettendo 1590 il Dm10 fast riscontra sempre l'errore.... chissà perchè.

  A me risulta da inserire il codice 159 per gli operai full time l.407 mezzogiorno ...

----------


## Facchini

invece è O59 per gli operai part-time mezzogiorno ...

----------


## mode2

si si....è 159 esatto. Ora però affichè posso utilizzare questo codice (cosa che anche se ho codificato bene l'anagrafica del dipendente non mi riesce di averlo in automatico..ho t.s.) devo andare a modificare (aggiungendo) i codici autorizzazione mettendo il famigerato 5N giusto? Altrimenti il Dm10fast mi darà sempre e ancora errore.  
Poco esperto dubbi..tanti.
GRAZIE :Embarrassment:

----------


## Facchini

> si si....è 159 esatto. Ora però affichè posso utilizzare questo codice (cosa che anche se ho codificato bene l'anagrafica del dipendente non mi riesce di averlo in automatico..ho t.s.) devo andare a modificare (aggiungendo) i codici autorizzazione mettendo il famigerato 5N giusto? Altrimenti il Dm10fast mi darà sempre e ancora errore.  
> Poco esperto dubbi..tanti.
> GRAZIE

  Esatto.  
Poi quando le arriva la lettera di inquadramento aziendale, troverà lì tutti i codici di autorizzazione completi da inserire.

----------


## mode2

:EEK!:  acc....ma la lettera di inquadramento mi è già arrivata e nei codici chiaramente il  5N non c'era perchè l'Inps non poteva sapere che l'azienda avrebbe assunto un operaio con 407....ora, pernsavo di aggiungere ai codici che già l'Inps mi ha assegnato il 5N e volevo sapere solo se devo fare una comunicazione per questo o il fatto che oltre ai codici loro si ritrovano un 5N è sufficiente per loro.

----------


## Facchini

> acc....ma la lettera di inquadramento mi è già arrivata e nei codici chiaramente il  5N non c'era perchè l'Inps non poteva sapere che l'azienda avrebbe assunto un operaio con 407....ora, pernsavo di aggiungere ai codici che già l'Inps mi ha assegnato il 5N e volevo sapere solo se devo fare una comunicazione per questo o il fatto che oltre ai codici loro si ritrovano un 5N è sufficiente per loro.

   :EEK!:  Certo che deve fare comunicazione all'INPS dell'assunzione L.407. Serve il nulla osta dell'ufficio di collocamento con annesso modulo per la 407 che si accompagna. Diversamente l'INPS non saprà riconoscere il tipo di assunzione. 
E' bene inserire il codice 5N, ma senza comunicazione arriveranno le rettifiche...

----------


## mode2

chiaramente sto esagerando ....ma visto che siete così gentili, ne approfittto :Big Grin:   
Quando ho fatto l'assuzione al centro per l'impiego ho chiaramente indicato che si trattava di una 407. Ora, penso che saranno loro che comunicheranno all'inps l'agevolazione contributiva. Così si spiegherebbe il 5N nel Dm10 che io (e non loro) ho aggiunto nel codice autorizzazione.  
Al contrario se devo comunicare io, all'inps l'avvenuta assunzione con 407 questo non lo so..... ma non credo. 
grazie veramente.

----------


## Bartolo

> chiaramente sto esagerando ....ma visto che siete cos&#236; gentili, ne approfittto  
> Quando ho fatto l'assuzione al centro per l'impiego ho chiaramente indicato che si trattava di una 407. Ora, penso che saranno loro che comunicheranno all'inps l'agevolazione contributiva. Cos&#236; si spiegherebbe il 5N nel Dm10 che io (e non loro) ho aggiunto nel codice autorizzazione.  
> Al contrario se devo comunicare io, all'inps l'avvenuta assunzione con 407 questo non lo so..... ma non credo. 
> grazie veramente.

  No no &#232; lei c he deve comunicare in separata sede all'INPS l'assunzione agevolata. L'ufficio di collocamento rilascia solo il nulla osta. Deve seguire le indicazioni fornite dal Rag. Facchini.  :Cool:

----------


## mode2

Grazie Ragioniere è stato di grande aiuto.  :Smile:

----------

